# Flats,Blues, and Channels oh my!



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

No it's not one of "DAKING'S" fairy tales.  
This is why us SW river rats wait for the river to be fishable. Netted some shad and went on the hunt. Started lookin in the same old spots and didn't mark many fish. Let's try something different tonite. 10 mins in the first spot on the rod went down.








A little later the clicker starts singing. A nice strong run. This one put up a good fight.








Now for the foot shot.








A nice flat. This guy ate a livey 7in shad.








And then this poor guy. He 's had a rough way to go!








The last fish of the nite.








Caught 8 fish total, not a bad nite. I need a bigger boat, maybe then I can get a personal net boy. Some pictures of me holding the fish would be nice also.
Sliprig


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, I know that spot


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

You know the area. 20 ft off in either direction and I couldn't buy a bite.


----------



## catfishhunter1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Did someone say net boy?  Nice job on the fish sliprig.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish..I dont think I will see a Flathead this year.


----------



## Spike (Apr 10, 2004)

I've managed one measily channel so far. Nice fish!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Keep the faith. I think the rivers are about to turn on. Tanner's was 75 and the Ohio is 65. Now if they just stay at fishable levels. Good luck and watch out for low flying birds  

Sliprig


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job, Mike. From the looks of things, you are off to a great start this year.


----------



## lillmackfish (May 10, 2004)

yeah i will be your personal net boy as long as you will be my personal picture man since i will be catching more fish.

oh, by the way it looks like you had an excellent night


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a great night, look at the gut on that flathead!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I know what ya mean about the net boy.. I'm glad it was dark when I was into a couple friday night...Was trying to net one when another rod went down. I'm sure I looked like some kind of circus monkey trying to jugle all that...


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

hunterm said:


> I'm sure I looked like some kind of circus monkey trying to jugle all that...


Been there done that. I missed at least 2 good hits on Friday nite.
Hey LittleMac just because you caught a bigger flat than most of us last year don't mean you can run your mouth.   Musta' learned that from your daddy.   

Sliprig


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Loooks like you had a good night sliprig,good job.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Leave me out of this i had nothing to do with it. Lil mac is a big boy as long as his daddy plays charter captain


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

all in fun


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish sliprig,

Boy that one was a mess, bet you thought you had baby Lock Ness with that one. They should turn on big time any day now if that high stays in, naturally I have weekend coverage for the shop, next weekend is the Michigan tournament, Oh well I'll get down there sometime, just keep catching them and posting those pictures..Doc


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

When I first saw that one, did a second take. Thought maybe it had a tumor or something. After netting him, looked to me like a broken back. Also had two nice scars next the tail. Prop maybe? Didn't stop 'em from hittin that shad hard. 

Sliprig


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Somebody PLEASE wake DA KING !!! up  There is hope after all !! If sliprig can catch fish, THE CATKING !!! surely can  Ok. what's the joke Mike? Photo lab? JimmydaCats fish? Fish traps?........Trot line??????? DA KING !!!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Some things are best kept secret. An old fisherman once told me you can tell 'em what your catchin them on or where, but not both.  
After I move I'll have you down and show you the ropes!

Sliprig


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll take ya up on that sliprig  Really, nice going on them cats. Now if UFM can get some.........yea, right  That is a freakin dream. DA KING !!!


----------

